# In Bed with iPad (and Mac Air)



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

So I'm going to be incapacitated for 6+ weeks with my left arm/torso in a hard brace with arm up and extended in a bent fashion. I am told I may not be able to lay in a bed. I would like any recommendations for some sort of bed tray upon which I can eat, rest my iPad, and especially my Mac Air which gets horribly hot! 

Any recommendations? I found a bed tray at Bed, Bath and Beyond for $12 That might work well to eat. I have small stands that will hold my iPad as well as my Kindle. 

Would appreciate any input and/or links. I'd like to try to get away with just one device that can be used for both eating and entertainment. (Boy, the more I talk about this, this ickier it sounds!)


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry you are going to have such a rough time!  On Amazon is a bed tray called MyPlace Bed Tray, notebook, entertainment thingy (that last is a technical term).  It is black plastic and I own it.  I love it because the legs will fold down or up, there is a light that can be pulled out and is on a gooseneck kind of thing, the main part can be adjusted from flat to almost straight up and down and has a small lip that will hold your Kindle, a real book, iPad, etc.  The right side has a pad you can use for a mouse if needed.  I love it because it is so versatile.  It is $29 and change.  Check it out and see what you think - maybe it could work for you.  I will be thinking of you!

Kathy in NC


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh wow! I'm so sorry to hear this! If you have to be put in bed though, it is so much better now days than it would have been years ago without all of our technology.

I'm sorry that I have no recommendations for trays but my first thought was that I hope you have a big wedge pillow. Something similar to this but they make thicker wedges too.

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/product.asp?SKU=101538

Good luck. I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

candggmom said:


> Sorry you are going to have such a rough time! On Amazon is a bed tray called MyPlace Bed Tray, notebook, entertainment thingy (that last is a technical term). It is black plastic and I own it. I love it because the legs will fold down or up, there is a light that can be pulled out and is on a gooseneck kind of thing, the main part can be adjusted from flat to almost straight up and down and has a small lip that will hold your Kindle, a real book, iPad, etc. The right side has a pad you can use for a mouse if needed. I love it because it is so versatile. It is $29 and change. Check it out and see what you think - maybe it could work for you. I will be thinking of you!
> 
> Kathy in NC




I have this one too, and it's very good. There are two height possibilities, which is a plus. I've used it with my 17" MBP, the iPad, and the Kindle--and yes, I've eaten off it too. LOL

It's not the cheapest on the market, but it's more versatile than many.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Do you have a recliner - I lived in mine for a few months when I couldn't go into bed with my shoulder then again with my arm.  That MyPlace looks great I would have loved it then. Would cover all the basis and wouldn't be directly on your lap.  

Oh if it is your right arm and the mechanism is on the right side of a recliner (making them useless if you are alone) you can rent the mechanized recliners....that is what I did the first time  After that I got a left side recliner    

Ugh I really feel for you!


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Victoria for the link!  I am so bad at those!

Kathy in NC


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

This is pretty expensive but it looks great. You can move it over with your good hand instead of trying to balance things - And someone could put it where you need it (bed, chair, recliner, couch).

http://www.airdesks.com/laptop_desk_stand.html


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've wanted one of these, but they are $99 (reg. 109). I think Amazon has it for $89, but the website gives a full description of the Lapworks Wizard off the lap stand.

http://www.laptopdesk.net/wizard-laptop-stand.html

You would probably still get a lot of use out of one of these after your recovery.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

rho said:


> This is pretty expensive but it looks great. You can move it over with your good hand instead of trying to balance things - And someone could put it where you need it (bed, chair, recliner, couch).
> 
> http://www.airdesks.com/laptop_desk_stand.html


Lovely--now I simply must have this: http://www.airdesks.com/Laptop_Treadmill.asp

This place costs me too much money!


----------



## Lyndl (Apr 2, 2010)

Who knew there were so many options out there?   I like the look of quite a few of these.

Sorry to hear you're going to be laid up for so long, I hope you heal quickly and that you can enjoy your i-toys.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I just typed a lengthy response to everyone and my fingers swiped across the MacAir pad and POOF gone! Grrrrrrr.

I will research all these trays! Wow - so many!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

> I just typed a lengthy response to everyone and my fingers swiped across the MacAir pad and POOF gone! Grrrrrrr.


Happens to me all the time with the Magic Mouse. Thankfully sometimes I can go to "back" and it's still there.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Ya! Darn that Magic Mouse. Grrrrrr!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this! A table that works well for us is one we originally purchased for my mom when she had some health issues. It is the Table Mate adjustable table. We found one on QVC.

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.V30126.desc.TableMate-MultiPurpose-Adjustable-Folding-Table

It adjusts for height and angle.

Best wishes!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Ginny,

That table mate table is also available in a faux wood grain option.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

That's a nice table! Great for sitting up to eat too. 

Surgery date is Oct 5th. I should be out of the hard brace on Nov 16th. Joy. Then into the soft black removable brace for another 4 weeks. Joy Joy. 

iPad at the ready, Kindle 2 at the ready, MacBook Air at the ready! I guess I'm ready!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> That's a nice table! Great for sitting up to eat too.
> 
> Surgery date is Oct 5th. I should be out of the hard brace on Nov 16th. Joy. Then into the soft black removable brace for another 4 weeks. Joy Joy.
> 
> iPad at the ready, Kindle 2 at the ready, MacBook Air at the ready! I guess I'm ready!


Best wishes to you, GinnyB, for your upcoming surgery! Isn't nice to have all your cool electronic devices to keep you occupied? Make sure you have extension cords handy for easy recharging!


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Best wishes for a fast and complete recovery!  When you are able to do physical therapy, be sure and do it!  I suffered from a frozen shoulder that lasted for a year!  Shoulder injuries are so painful.  Good luck!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm as ready as I can get! I'll put a surge protector strip by my recliner and keep everything plugged in. I'll be ambulatory and that's good, but I suspect I'll be roosted for the most part with all my electronic devices! iPad will likely keep me sane... and connected! 

I play We Farm, We Rule, and We City and those games can keep you busy a lot. I also play City Story. 

Today is all day at the hospital with pre-op and preparations. I'm hoping I get to actually see the plastic brace. Maybe there's a D-ring to affix the iPad! ha ha ha!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Be sure to post when you are able after your surgery to let us know how it went.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sending best wishes to you for your surgery, etc.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ginny, please let us know when you can that the surgery went ok.  I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Hope the surgery went well and you are resting comfortable.  I just wanted to let you know we are missing you and thinking about you.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Surgery is Tuesday. My doctor son will be in the OR. I'm sure he'll be ogling the interior of my shoulder with great interest then tell me all the things I need to do or not do. 

I tried my little bed tray and the iPad rests very nicely on it and is a PERFECT eye level! Didn't try the Mac Air. Today I'll break out the Book Gem and Kindle and see how that does. I'll rig the surge protector and all the chargers next to me. I have two small tables beside the recliner, plus the bed tray. Fortunately, everything is within reach of the right arm. 

My only struggle now is how I'm going to dress. That darn angled bar from waist to forearm won't fit into any armhole! And with my arm stuck up and out and at an angle, I'd have to get XXXXL to find anything to go around it! I may slice the under arm seam down to the waist, put the garment on, then have hubby safety pin it closed. Well, it's for sure I won't be going anywhere like that!

Now I'll practice one-handing the iPad. I haven't tried that yet.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

How about taking some shirts and opening the seam?  Insert some velcro for closure.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Good-luck on your surgery on Tuesday GinnyB, and here's hoping all will turn out well ! 

Best Wishes to you!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

skyblue said:


> How about taking some shirts and opening the seam? Insert some velcro for closure.


Exactly what the surgeon said to do. Buy XXXL and slit open the side and iron-on velcro strips. I can't find iron-on velcro and we don't have any XXXL Tees! I have some house dresses (ugh) that I bought specifically to accommodate the brace and will cut the seam and close with safety-pins. If it's just dreadful, hubby will go to the store and get a couple of XXXL.

Tomorrow is the day! I'm not nervous or scared -just anxious. Lots to do today.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Exactly what the surgeon said to do. Buy XXXL and slit open the side and iron-on velcro strips. I can't find iron-on velcro and we don't have any XXXL Tees! I have some house dresses (ugh) that I bought specifically to accommodate the brace and will cut the seam and close with safety-pins. If it's just dreadful, hubby will go to the store and get a couple of XXXL.
> 
> Tomorrow is the day! I'm not nervous or scared -just anxious. Lots to do today.


Check out the fabric store or hardware store for stick on velcro. They sell velcro dots and velcro strips.

Best wishes!


----------



## candggmom (Oct 27, 2008)

Thinking of you and will be sending prayers your way for success and healing tomorrow!

Kathy in NC


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> How about taking some shirts and opening the seam? Insert some velcro for closure.


I was thinking the same thing or snaps

Sending good thoughts out tomorrow for you!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Hoping things went well today


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

surgery not as expected. no brace. soft harness type thing that is mummified to my body. padding on left shoulder can suffice for a burly football lineman. tray worked well. ipad also fine as is kindle.  mac air coming back to kitchen - too heavy to maneuver and takes too much room.

lots of narcotics for 48 hours. then just mild painkiller and muscle relaxers. 

the ipad is a life saver. takes my mind off me. connects me to world. great time killer especially at 2 a.m. Problem is continuously hitting "m" and/or "n" instead of spacebar. i vote for smaller keyboard letters that are more spread out. i also wish for back arrow key!!

im incredibly swollen  grrrrrrr

thanks everybody for your kind words and help


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

one great benefit for me is that i use my ipad NOTES for logging and journaling meds, wake times, pain level, etc.
I have CRS so the log will be helpful at my post op appts

downside... reeeeeely slow with only one hand! haha


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Glad to hear the surgery is over and you are getting along okay!  These electronic devices are such a blessing at times like this!

Take it easy!  Get lots of rest!  I hope you have plenty of help to keep you fed and hydrated while you heal.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ginny, great the hear that the surgery is behind you.  A few days and you will feel much better.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

So good to see you posting!  I'm glad the surgery went well!  Take care.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

You may notice I still hit the m or n quite consistently when in try to hit the space bar.    

Is your arm down and strapped to your body?  That was me for awhile.  Also do you have a cryo cast for your shoulder - you can get one of the cryo parts that is for another body part that will lay over your shoulder to keep it iced - I was able to get an actual shoulder one on and leave it there and hubby would lift and lower the cooler part to keep things iced. But I think they even have them with a motor or something that will empty and fill it now.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

im in a sling that he bandaged to my body. guess he wanted to make sure i didnt remove it.  bandages itch lie crazy,  everything itches  grrrrr


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

You might be allergic to the tape in the banages. I am allergic to surgical tape.  I would call the doctor if everything is itching badly.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> im in a sling that he bandaged to my body. guess he wanted to make sure i didnt remove it. bandages itch lie crazy, everything itches grrrrr


Oh you poor thing! That sucks big time - was it your son that made that decision so at least you can get sweet sweet revenge later when he least expects it?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

i am very allergic to adhesive, but i itch all over even where no tape is located! the nurse said percocet causes itching. i am taking benedryl, but to no avail.

im allergic to surgery!! later i'll be allergic to rehab! haha

the ipad has been super. a great distraction and very easy to handle with one hand. the mac air came back to the kitchen.  the ipad is my bedside companion! (as is my ever loyal dog)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I think that itching is very common during the healing process after surgery.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the medical glue used instead of stitches?  My daughter just cut her hand with a box cutter at work.  Our son took her to the ER for stitches.  They glued the cut and told her not to use her hand for a few days.  He said they wiped it off, but didn't wash it.  Does it contain an antiseptic?  I arrived too late to talk to the physician.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

i had a 6" incision sealed with glue. makes for a good looking scar.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Ginny just checking in on you...


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm so bummed. I woke at 4 a.m. with massive pain in my lower forearm. There were huge welts there that weren't there the day before. Hives I thought. HUGE red raised welts and one seemed blistered. Horrid pain. Arm was misshapen due to swelling. I took a couple of Benedryl and slept all the way to the surgeon's office for suture removal. I showed him the "hives". He knew immediately what I had - shingles!!!! The tiny little water blisters are now much bigger. He also found a large bruise about 3 inches below the armpit on the front of the arm. He also said there were huge bruises undeneath the skin on my forearm below where the welts were.

He said the back incision, which I can't see, is trying to get infected. He told me to continue with ice, Benedryl, and dangling arm circles. Go back Friday to see if I need more meds for the shingles. 

I googled shingles (images) and it ain't pretty! My arm doesn't look like that, but the four blisters look just like the shingle blisters. Waaaaaaaa! Now I don't know what hurts worse -- the surgery part or the shingles! 

Criteria for Shingles: Having had Chicken Pox as a child (yep); being over 50 (yep); having a recent stress or trauma (yep - the surgery). 

I'm bummed. bummed. bummed.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

My mother has had shingles twice.  I don't envy you.  Please take care of yourself.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am SO sorry to hear this, Ginny!  Take care!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh this is so not fair!  You poor thing.  Maybe the benedryl will help you sleep thru the worst of it?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks everybody. I am doing really well. I ice regularly, I take Benedryl (sleepy) and muscle relaxers. I see my doc tomorrow and hopefully he'll agree that I'm better. 

I still sit in my recliner with my iPad and right now with my MacAir. I'm sick of sleeping in a recliner, but my shoulder can't tolerate laying flat. 

I am planning a trip to Tahiti so that takes my mind off my woes. Can't dive with this shoulder but will snorkel. I'll just wear a vest and float around.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I am planning a trip to Tahiti so that takes my mind off my woes. Can't dive with this shoulder but will snorkel. I'll just wear a vest and float around.


I love your distraction method - sound like it will be a perfect reward for going thru all of this


----------

